# Hybrids & Stripers in Conroe



## kennyc (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Fellow 2 Coolers:
I've been a follower of this site for years but rarely posted anything. But I need help! I can catfish & Bream fish with the best of them, with an occasional crappie and a few stripers by accident. Can anyone of you give me some tips on catching stripers or hybrids on Conroe? I have no idea how as I was brought up on the coast of Alabama and a salt water fisherman growing up. I've been fishing on Conroe several years but only good at cats and bream. Please give me ideas and pointer. Thanks KC


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Drag a chrome hellbender with a Gold Pet Spoon on 20 Lb. Fluoro behind it through these coords. It's called "The Dump", used to tear them up on it. May be too much bote traffic over it now though.

30 22.417	95 34.287


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

Harbormaster said:


> Drag a chrome hellbender with a Gold Pet Spoon on 20 Lb. Fluoro behind it through these coords. It's called "The Dump", used to tear them up on it. May be too much bote traffic over it now though.
> 
> 30 22.417	95 34.287


Harbormaster... I also fish Lake Conroe and have had some luck trolling for stripers along the bridge, old river channel and some humps south of the bridge... but I thought I'd try your coordinates... trying to plug them into Google Earth and keep winding up in the Himalayas when I try the conversion from decimal to deg min sec. What am I missing here?


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

kennyc said:


> Hey Fellow 2 Coolers:
> I've been a follower of this site for years but rarely posted anything. But I need help! I can catfish & Bream fish with the best of them, with an occasional crappie and a few stripers by accident. Can anyone of you give me some tips on catching stripers or hybrids on Conroe? I have no idea how as I was brought up on the coast of Alabama and a salt water fisherman growing up. I've been fishing on Conroe several years but only good at cats and bream. Please give me ideas and pointer. Thanks KC


KennyC... If you see a White / Navy Blue 22' Sea Hunt Center Console w/T-top and 200 Yamaha, wave me down. When I'm not at the coast I'm trolling Lake Conroe, and somewhat figured out the hybrid game this spring. I've had luck trolling Ratt-L-Traps and various lipped plugs, but the bite seems to have slowed down significantly with the heat... so I'm trying to find 'em again and/or get my trolling lures down to the right depth... so I'm also still in the learning curve.

PM me to hook up on FB... I launch at the 830 public ramp.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

688_Bubblehead said:


> Harbormaster... I also fish Lake Conroe and have had some luck trolling for stripers along the bridge, old river channel and some humps south of the bridge... but I thought I'd try your coordinates... trying to plug them into Google Earth and keep winding up in the Himalayas when I try the conversion from decimal to deg min sec. What am I missing here?


For the Longitude put in -95.xxxx--that should work.


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yep... I figured it out... the Longitude is a negative value. I wasn't going to reveal it publicly in case it was your way of cryptically sharing but not sharing a secret spot! LOL Thanks!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Drag a chrome hellbender with a Gold Pet Spoon on 20 Lb. Fluoro behind it through these coords. It's called "The Dump", used to tear them up on it. May be too much bote traffic over it now though.
> 
> 30 22.417	95 34.287


Your for sure doing something...cause his numbers are in the lake!


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

Captn C said:


> Your for sure doing something...cause his numbers are in the lake!


Yup... his numbers are in the lake WHEN you remember to make the longitude a negative value. ;-) Took me a minute... by then I had posted. LOL


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

...and in case anyone is wondering... I was an Auxiliary Machinist's Mate on submarines... not a Quartermaster! :rotfl::biggrin:


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I would hire the Fish Dude to take me out to learn more about catching hybrids versus just trying to figure it out.


----------



## Linh811 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sugars Pop said:


> I would hire the Fish Dude to take me out to learn more about catching hybrids versus just trying to figure it out.


Do you have his contact info ? thanks in advance


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Richard
936-661-7920
Web site is Fish Dude Guide Service


----------



## Linh811 (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks to the advice on this thread went out and caught 1 while trolling along the bridge and another 2 at the 'dump'. All 3 caught on hellbenders with silver spoons and were roughly ~20" and released.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

That's a nice hump there that has an awesome ledge that goes from 50' right up to 20' depths. That's actually an old house place there too if you look closely. 

I bet that the ledge holds all sorts of fish.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

cool pics O&G I have a topo pic or 2 that gives a larger view. I have the actual topo maps of the area before the lake was there. I used to fish Little Lake Conroe before the big lake filled in--I would cross the river where the old bridge was and launch into the little lake--about 2500 acres as I recall-where the island is now. I would come in where Walden is now. Back in the 80's the bridge was still there in about 40 ft of water I believe. I would go up toward where 1097 bridge is now-caught a lot of bass.


btw--I drove my car out to where the bridge crosses the river and found a spot I could actually jump across the river--of course that was afew yrs ago--not as agile now...marked a few places--dam at Lake Betty, etc.


Actual center of map is about the NW corner of the large oval in center of pic


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

*Hybrids & Stripers in Conroe*

Yeah, Iâ€™ve heard stories like yours. I have an ole buddy out on the north end that tells me how his family used to run a lot of cattle out yonder.

Yeah, my Hâ€™Bird maps are really nice and has a lot of detail. Gets you in the right areas and then you Side Image the rest. I want to go have a look at a few of these old house places and bridges.

Pretty neat how ya can see the road that used to go over the hill, now island.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The dump is a good place to search for hybrids. I also fish Conroe for them. Remember, they move around like a pack of wolves so you have to find em. Them sometimes its hard to stay with them.


----------

